# Hilfe bei Reiseplanung - "Südschweden"



## Der Tobi (7. Januar 2013)

Hej hej ... 

Ich habe vor einiger Zeit hier im Forum "Angeln in Norwegen" folgendes Thema eröffnet und schon sehr viele gute Tipps bekommen. 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=241268

Da sich unsere Reiseroute nicht nur durch Norwegen bewegt, erhoffe ich mir hier in diesem Schwedenforum noch einige Tipps von Euch. 

Als kurzer Hinweis: 
Entlang der Route durch Südschweden haben wir bislang eingeplant in Blekinge Halt zu machen und die Schären um Karlshamn zu befischen. Danach geht es an die Mörrum auf MeFo und Lax. Anschließend wollen wir nach einem kurzen Besuch am Åsnen nach Kalmar fahren und von dort aus nach Norden Richtung Stockholm. Natürlich werden ebenfalls die Schären an der Ostküste Schwedens beangelt. 
In Stockholm wollen wir uns ebenfalls die Schären angucken, bevor es weiter zum Vänernsee geht. Am Westufer des Sees wurde uns schon der Harefjorden bei "Säffle" ans Herz gelegt. 

Anschließend verlassen wir Schweden und fahren nach Norwegen...


Es wäre ein Traum, wenn ich hier auch noch den ein oder anderen Tipp abstauben kann. 

Tusen Tack, 
Tobi


----------



## Stean01 (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hilfe bei Reiseplanung - "Südschweden"*

Wann wollt ihr denn genau an den Vänern und Hareforjden sein?
Wir sind schon öfters dort gewesen in Säffle und Amal (Vänern) gibt es gute Campinglätze die auch Stugas (Hütten) vermieten aber vorher reservieren. Am Hareforjden sind zwei Bootsrampen der See ist gut für  Barsch,Hecht,Rapfen,Zander kommt aber auf die Jahreszeit an. Am Hareforjden ist der Zander bis zum 15.06. gesperrt. Wenn Ihr in der nähe von Stockholm seid könnte Ihr auch an den Nedre Dalälven angeln. Lg Stean01  

  #h


----------



## Der Tobi (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hilfe bei Reiseplanung - "Südschweden"*

Am Vänernsee sind wir ziemlich genau Mitte Juni. 
Allerdings habe ich Bedenken. Denn dort wird wohl viel geschleppt und dafür sind wir weder ausgerüstet, noch haben wir die nötige Erfahrung. 

Wir fahren mit einem Wohnmobil *ohne Boot* und sind deshalb auch auf Bootsvermietung angewiesen. Ich hoffe die Schweden und Norweger machen da auch mit. #t


----------



## daniel_ (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hilfe bei Reiseplanung - "Südschweden"*

Die Mörrum könnt ihr Euch auf jeden Fall sparen. Zumindestens das Angeln dort...

Touri-Abzocke!!!

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Stean01 (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hilfe bei Reiseplanung - "Südschweden"*

Das mit den Vänern stimmt es wird viel auf Lachs geschleppt
aber ohne Boot könnt Ihr den Vänern und Hareforjden vergessen? Am Hareforden kommt man schlecht ans Ufer weil ziemlich viele Buchten privat sind und man nicht drauf darf.
  Aber in Säffle auf dem Campingplatz könnt Ihr auch Boote mieten.
  LG Stean01
Das mit der Mörum stimmt nur abzoke


----------



## Der Tobi (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hilfe bei Reiseplanung - "Südschweden"*

|uhoh: wow!

Das mit der Mörrum schockiert mich grad ein wenig. 
Ich habe mich zwar im Vorfeld über die Preise informiert und deren Höhe darauf geschoben, dass die Gewässerbewirtschaftung eben nicht gerade billig ist, aber das mit der Touri-Abzocke klingt heftig. 
Werde das Web gleich nochmal danach durchforsten - in jedem Fall riesen Dank für diesen Warnhinweis. 

Was den Harefjorden angeht, da steht jetzt der Campingplatz in Säffle inkl. Bootsvermietung auf dem Plan. Tusen Tack!

In Punkto Vänern, hatten wir uns überlegt, dass wir die Bootsmiete sparen und eben nicht auf eigene Faust anfangen unsere Bahnen zu ziehen, sondern einen Guide vor Ort buchen wollen. 
Der kennt zumindest das Gewässer, und auch wenn wir nicht lange am drittgrößten See Europas bleiben und von den Tipps im Nachgang wenig profitieren, so ist ein unvergesslicher Tag mit Fischkontakt nicht unwahrscheinlich. Hat da jemand von Euch schonmal Erfahrungen gemacht? 

*Und hat vielleicht jemand von Euch noch den ein oder anderen Tipp in Petto?!* 
Wenn jetzt der Besuch an der Mörrum flach fällt, haben wir einen mehr, den wir in den Schären verbringen könnte, oder aber auch an einem anderen Gewässer. Spinnangeln bevorzug!

Danke schonmal ...


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hilfe bei Reiseplanung - "Südschweden"*

Hallo Tobi,
ich habe lange mit mir gehadert: schreib ich etwas zum Thema oder nicht.
Dein Plan, eine "Rundreise" mit WOMO ohne Boot durch den Norden ist ein tolles Ziel. Allerdings möchte ich bezweifeln, dass angeltechnisch so eine Reise zum Highlight werden kann. Tagsüber fährst Du auf der Suche nach einem guten Stellplatz in der nicht gerade kleinen Gegend herum, um Dich nach dem Aufbau noch um ein Mietboot zu kümmern. Dann willst Du ohne Vorkenntnisse der Gewässer gute Fänge erzielen. Selbst wenn Du an einem Platz mehrere Tage bleibst, wird es schwer, die Besonderheiten eines Angelgebietes kennen zu lernen. Eine Hilfe ist ja immer das Befragen von Einheimischen oder auch der Verkäufer eines Angelladens. Aber es geht dann trotzdem nichts über das Sammeln von eigenen Erfahrungen. Und machen wir uns nichts vor: es gibt viele Grundregeln, die für einige Gewässer in gleichem Maße zutreffen, aber oft sind es ganz merkwürdige Besonderheiten, dessen Wissen zum Erfolg führt.
Sicher, es gibt auch einige Guides (ich kann Dir für den Vänern sowie Dalslandgebiet auch einen Experten nennen) aber erkundige Dich nach den Kosten, die sind nicht unerheblich und der Guide entscheidet, welcher Fisch mitgenommen werden darf.
Was will ich mit meinem Beitrag sagen: mache mit dem WOMO eine schöne Rundreise durch ein herrliches Land, geniese die Natur und die netten Einwohner, aber stelle die Erfolge beim Angeln nicht an vorderste Stelle, damit das keine Negativerfahrung wird. Zu einigen Gewässer, die Du sehen wirst, könnte ich etwas berichten, aber ich war stets länger als zwei Wochen da und kann mich trotzdem nicht als 'Wissender' bezeichnen. Erfolg kann auch Glück sein; einen Fisch kann man nicht überlisten, wie es oft geschrieben wird.
beste Grüße Schwefi


----------



## daniel_ (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hilfe bei Reiseplanung - "Südschweden"*

Top Bericht Schwefi, hart aber die Realität getroffen.

Als Flussalternative könnte ich dir noch ne Eman an der Ostküste bis zu seiner Mündung empfehlen.
Ich glaube in diesem Fluss gibt es alle mir bekannten Süsswasserfische ;-) Der Wahnsinn was dort an Artenvielfalt drin rum schwimmt.


Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Stean01 (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hilfe bei Reiseplanung - "Südschweden"*

Ja Tobi der Schwefi hat recht uns hat mal eine Guidingtour
180€ pro Person gekostet.Die Guids am Vänern fahren meistens
zum Lachstrolling raus.
Top Bericht Schwefi, hart aber ehrlich so isses#h


----------



## Schwedenangler (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hilfe bei Reiseplanung - "Südschweden"*

Hey Tobi , 

leider muss ich meinen Vorrednern absolut recht geben. Habe so etwas schon am eigenen Leib erfahren müssen und daraus gelernt.
Hab so etwas schon bei meiner WoMo Rundreise durch 
British Columbia mitgemacht.
Dachte auch hier und da wo wir Rast machen ein bißchen 
angeln und den ein oder anderen Fisch landen.
War ein totaler Reinfall.
Auch in Schweden springen die Fische nicht von alleine an die Angel #d .
Aber eine WoMo Rundreise um Land und Leute kennen zu lernen ist schon was feines #6.


----------



## Der Tobi (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hilfe bei Reiseplanung - "Südschweden"*

Tolle Resonanz von Euch Allen, Danke dafür im Voraus! :m



> Aber eine WoMo Rundreise um Land und Leute kennen zu lernen ist schon was feines #6


Und genau das steht im Vordergrund. 

Mein bester Kumpel und ich "on the road" und so. Wir beide sind zufällig Angler und was für mich spricht, nicht das erste Mal mit der Angel in Schweden. Sicherlich sticht hier die fundierte Gewässerkenntnis durch jahrelange Erfahrung, aber 
"... eine Hilfe ist ja immer das  Befragen von Einheimischen oder auch der Verkäufer eines Angelladens ..." 
oder der lieben Leute hier im Forum. #h

Da bin ich wirklich über jeglichen Tipp dankbar. 
Schwefi, vielleicht kannst Du verraten, welcher Guide Dir in Dalsland vorschwebt? Und auch wenn Du Dich selbst nicht zu den Wissenden zählst, dann kannst Du sehr sehr gerne was zu den anderen Gewässern schreiben... 


@ Stean01: Hat Euch der 180€-Trip denn zu schönen Fischen verholfen?

@daniel_:
Von der Artenvielfalt des Emån würde ich mir zu gerne ein Bild machen - sieht zumindest von oben recht reizvoll aus.


Tusen Tack, Tobi


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hilfe bei Reiseplanung - "Südschweden"*

Hallo Tobi,
besagter Guide heisst Tommy Nerstrand (www.*dalslandfishing.com*/senaste.htm )
Er wohnt in der Nähe des Campingplatzes bei Bengtsfors hat einen Riesentruck (Dodge) mit Trailer und Boot und fährt Wunschgewässer auch den Vänern mit seinen Gästen an. Er ist ein echter Profi und nebenbei noch nett (schwedisch und englisch), ein Erfolg ist sehr wahrscheinlich und das Schleppen auf Lachs im Vänern der Hammer (auch für die Brieftasche). Man kann ihn auch über das Touristenbüro in Bengtsfors kontaktieren. (ich bekomme keine Prozente /war für drei Wochen mal sein Nachbar).
Zu welchen anderen Seen soll ich etwas berichten? Es gibt 22000 Stück über 5ha; davon kenne ich zwar nur einen verschwindenden Teil
eine kleine Auswahl: Store Damm; Asunden; Saven, Granarp, Törn, nördlicher Vättern, Vänern bei Köpmannebro, Svanefjorden, Ärtingen, Öster-/Ellenösjön, Viken, Vransjön, Ostee und zwei Flüsse u.u.u. wenn was dabei ist....
Schwefi


----------



## Stean01 (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hilfe bei Reiseplanung - "Südschweden"*

Hallo Tobi,
 Die  Guiding Tour war ein erfolg am Vänern der Guide war aus Amal haben wir über den Campingplatz gebucht.


----------



## daniel_ (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hilfe bei Reiseplanung - "Südschweden"*



Stean01 schrieb:


> Hallo Tobi,
> Die  Guiding Tour war ein erfolg am Vänern der Guide war aus Amal haben wir über den Campingplatz gebucht.



Habt ihr den Lachse mitnehmen dürfen bzw. überhaupt gefangen?


----------



## Stean01 (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hilfe bei Reiseplanung - "Südschweden"*



daniel_ schrieb:


> Habt ihr den Lachse mitnehmen dürfen bzw. überhaupt gefangen?


Hallo daniel dies ist ein Hecht der hatte den 23cm Butch voll hinhalliert. Der Fisch war ein 112cm groß und der schwimmt wieder. Wir angeln C&R das ist unser Ding.
LG Stean01


----------



## Der Tobi (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hilfe bei Reiseplanung - "Südschweden"*

Hej zusammen ... 

ganz prima was hier nach wie vor für eine Resonanz herrscht! 

Im Land der Tausend Seen ist die Auswahl sicherlich keine leichte, gerade deswegen bin ich ja auch auf Tipps angewiesen um unsere Tour mit schönen Gewässern zu "schmücken".
Sicherlich hat jedes Gewässer irgendwie seinen Reiz, egal ob durch Lage, oder Vegetation ringsherum, oder einfach nur, weil man oft von der Terasse aus angeln kann. 

Von Deiner kleinen Auswahl Schwefi liegen die meisten Gewässer ja in Halland, Västergötland, Dalsland und in der Provinz Bohuslän. Unsere Rute verläuft primär durch Blekinge und Smaland hoch bis nach Stockholm. Da ist mir gleich der Törn aufgefallen, den wir prima auf dem Weg vom Asnen nach Kalmar besuchen könnten. Im Vergleich zum Asnen, an dem ich schon mehrere Male gastierte, ist der Törn eher ein kleiner gemütlicher See. Das gefällt mir auf Anhieb. Vielleicht kannst Du hierzu noch etwas schreiben? Was hast Du für Erfahrungen dort gemacht, im Bezug auf Boot, Fisch, Köder, Hotspots und allem, was man sonst noch wissen muss  Tusen tack!

Das Hedesunda Camping am riesigen Hedesundafjärden gefällt mir auf Anhieb super gut. Zwar ist das Gewässer weitläufig wie Hund, aber gerade der Teil östlich des Campingplatzes erscheint mir perfekt mit den vielen Inseln und dazugehörigen Ufern um Meister Esox zu fangen. 
Der Internetauftritt des Campingplatzes (http://www.hedesundacamping.se/) ist schön gemacht. Unter dem Menupunkt "Angeln" findet man schöne Bilder von Fischen und einen mehr als ausführlichen Text bzgl. unserer Leidenschaft. Danke ebenfalls für den Tipp! Und auch wenn es nicht ganz auf unserer Route liegt, denke ich, da wird sich ein Schlenker nach unserem Aufenthalt in Stockholm anbieten - und natürlich auch mit den besagten Spinner- und Buzzbaits in Handgepäck.


----------



## Markus.K2010 (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hilfe bei Reiseplanung - "Südschweden"*

Hab zwar noch keine rundreise gemacht aber in Schweden war ich letztes Jahr super schönes Haus direkt am Wasser mit Boot.Erste ausfahrt brachte auch nnerhalb von 10min einen 90er Hecht.Und ich noch so zu meinem Schwager Foto machen ach quatsch.Er nur doch doch.Ich nur ach da kommen noch genug.Schwachsinn nach weiteren 10 Tagen konnten wir erst den nächsten Hecht landen.Naja mein Fazit Schweden hat zwar viel Wasser aber der Fisch springt einen nicht so einfach ins Wasser!Aber das Land ist auch so Wunderschön!!!!!


----------



## daniel_ (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hilfe bei Reiseplanung - "Südschweden"*



Stean01 schrieb:


> Hallo daniel dies ist ein Hecht der hatte den 23cm Butch voll hinhalliert. Der Fisch war ein 112cm groß und der schwimmt wieder. Wir angeln C&R das ist unser Ding.
> LG Stean01



Ist mir klar ;-), daher fragte ich zusätzlich wg der Lachse


----------



## Der Tobi (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hilfe bei Reiseplanung - "Südschweden"*

Hej ... 

... die Tatsache, dass viele von Euch vor einem anglerischen Reinfall geschrieben haben, machte mich stutzig. 
Wir denken nochmal genauer über die Route nach und versuchen sie umzugestalten. Nicht möglichst viele Gewässer, sondern möglichst viele Tage an einem Gewässer sollten unsere Aussichten steigern. 

Der Gedanke an die "mal eben" gefischte MeFo vor dem Abendessen bleibt trotzdem. Ich denke, dass kann jeder nachvollziehen. 

Was die Lachse im Vänern angeht...?! Stean01, das würde mich auch interessieren...


----------



## Stean01 (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hilfe bei Reiseplanung - "Südschweden"*

Wir haben am Vänern nur auf Hecht und Barsch gefischt.
Auf Lachs sind wir nicht raus gefahren weil Boot zu klein.
Die beste Zeit für Lachstrolling dort ist April/Mai und Oktober/November mann muß sich aber anmelden wenn man auf einen Campingplatz möchte weil in dieser Zeit viele Norweger Schweden mit Ihren großen Trollingboote dort sind.
Lg Stean01


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hilfe bei Reiseplanung - "Südschweden"*

Hallo Tobi,
da ich selbst nie campen war, weiss ich auch nicht genau, ab wann der Campingplatz in Vissefjärda (Törn) geöffnet hat (googeln). Meines Wissens ist dort die einzige Möglichkeit, für den Törn ein Boot zu mieten. Abgesehen natürlich von den mietbaren Ferienhäusern mit Boot. Beim Campingplatz habe ich allerdings lediglich Ruderboote entdecken können, damit geht es aber auch. Ich werde übrigens Anfang Juni auch wieder für eine Woche da sein. Setze Deine blaue Kappe auf, wenn Du auf den See fährst, dann kann ich Dir vor Ort einige hotspots zeigen. Ich bin auch an einer blauen (WD40) Kappe zu erkennen. Die hotspots alle hier zu beschreiben, scheint mir in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass Dein Erscheinen dort nicht sicher ist, zu aufwändig und merken kann man sich das ohnehin nicht. Außerdem lesen diese Angaben heimlich viele andere mit und sind dann vor Dir da. Mir ist das nicht so wichtig, ich bin kein richtiger Angler, esse nur gern Zanderfilets.
Gruß Schwefi


----------



## schee (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hilfe bei Reiseplanung - "Südschweden"*

Uns ziehts im September nach Olofström. Hat einer Erfahrung in der Ecke ? Halen/Orlunden/Mörrum ? Sind für jeden Tip dankbar.


----------



## Der Tobi (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hilfe bei Reiseplanung - "Südschweden"*

Hej 

An die Mörrum kannste schonmal nen Haken machen. Auch wenn's online echt lecker aussieht, wurde der Fluss von den meisten bislang als "Abzocke" abgetan. (s.o.)
Das Gebiet um Olofström sieht aber auch lecker aus. Vielleicht weiß wirklich jemand aus dem Forum etwas über einen der Seen in der Region?!

Schwefi, auf Deinen Rat vor Ort würden wir sicherlich gern zurückkommen. Die blaue Kappe ist schon eingepackt. 
Wenn ich vom Camping in Vissefjärda starte schippert man sich hoffentlich mal über den Weg.


----------



## dhxxlwxgxn (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hilfe bei Reiseplanung - "Südschweden"*

Hallo Tobi,

wenn ihr mit Zelt unterwegs seid und eure Reiserute noch nicht ganz fest steht könntet ihr ja auch hier vorbei schauen. Wohne ca. 30 km nördlich von Figeholm. Ein Platz zum Zelten wird sich schon finden und ne Dusche haben wir auch. Wenn die Zeit passt ist auch noch ne gemeinsame Ausfahrt drinn.

Gruß
Detlef


----------



## schee (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hilfe bei Reiseplanung - "Südschweden"*



Der Tobi schrieb:


> Hej
> 
> An die Mörrum kannste schonmal nen Haken machen. Auch wenn's online echt lecker aussieht, wurde der Fluss von den meisten bislang als "Abzocke" abgetan. (s.o.)
> Das Gebiet um Olofström sieht aber auch lecker aus. Vielleicht weiß wirklich jemand aus dem Forum etwas über einen der Seen in der Region?!
> ...



Ja, Olofström selber ist nicht so pralle aber in 30km Umkreis sind zig Seen. Deswegen wäre es super wen da einer mit erfahrung was sagen könnte, ja und Mörrum... 

Ich weiß das mit der Abzocke aber wenn ich im September nun mal da bin muss man mir, glaube ich die Arme amputieren, um zu verhindern das ich da nicht mal mit der Fliege drangehe...

:vik:


----------



## Der Tobi (18. April 2014)

*AW: Hilfe bei Reiseplanung - "Südschweden"*

Hej hej zusammen... 

... vor etwa elf Monaten traten mein bester Kumpel "Matthes" und ich eine Angel- und Erlebnisreise an, die ich lange im Voraus auch mit Eurer Hilfe geplant habe. 
Nun, mit viel Verspätung, will ich mich aber bei all denjenigen bedanken, die mir mit vielen Tipps und Ratschlägen in jeglicher Form geholfen haben. Namentlich will und kann ich jetzt nicht jeden einzeln aufzählen, sondern bedanke mich mit einem ausführlichen Reisebericht. Los gehts... 


Geplant wurde von uns eine "kleine Runde" durch Skandinavien. Einen knappen Monat haben wir Zeit und wollen über die Vogelfluglinie und Öresundbrücke nach Schweden fliegen. Von dort aus soll es quer durch Småland an die südschwedische Ostküste und die Schären gehen. Die Küstenlinie folgen wir weiter nach Norden bis nach Stockholm und fahren von dort aus immer Richtung Westen am Vänern entlang bis zur norwegischen Hauptstadt. 
In Norwegen haben wir "the atlantic road" auf dem Zettel und anschließend die Südküste mit den Städten Bergen und Stavanger bis wir dann gegen Ende des Urlaubs die Rückreise über Kristiansand nach Dänemark (Hirtshals) antreten sollten. 








Am Abend des 29. Mai satteln wir gemeinsam das extra für diese Reise angemietete Wohnmobil. Bei Georg in Leverkusen (www.georgs-wohnis.de) sind wir bereits im Jahr 2012 fündig geworden und buchten ein WoMo kürzer als 6m, denn diese magische Längengrenze macht bei Fährüberfahrten und MAUT-pflichtigen Strassen oftmals den feinen Unterschied für den Geldbeutel. Mitte Mai sagte uns dann aber unser Vermieter, dass das angemietete WoMo leider nicht zu bekommen sei und wir nun ein anderes bekommen würden. 
Tolle Ausstattung - nur leider 6,40m lang. 

Egal, denn die Euphorie bläst jeglichen Zweifel an Komplikationen fort und wir düsen los Richtung Fähre, die morgens um 2Uhr in Puttgarden ablegen soll. 
  Der Mann am Terminal will unser Ticket sehen und da wir dieses schon vor einigen Monaten gebucht haben ist dort ein WoMo mit <6m angegeben. Er guckt uns skeptisch an und wie durch ein Wunder winkt er uns durch. Danke… 
In Dänemark gelandet fahren wir noch rund 80km und suchen uns bei Præstø einen schönen Platz am Meer und stellen die Fahrtüchtigkeit wieder her. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gegen halb neun schmeissen wir den Diesel wieder an und knattern Richtung Öresundbrücke. Das Wetter ist brilliant und so beschließen wir kurzerhand einen Abstecher nach Kopenhagen zu machen. 

*



*


  Die alte Marina macht einiges her und bei bestem Wetter flanieren wir ein paar Meter zu Livemusik, die es hier an jeder Ecke gibt. (Folk, Jazz, Blues, Pop, …) 
  Drei Stunden später werfen wir uns wieder auf die Bahn, es juckt in den Fingern, denn die Köder wollen gebadet werden. 
  Die Öresundbrücke ist nicht nur architektonisch ein Glanzstück, sondern auch ein super Opener für einen Urlaub wie diesen. Schweden wir kommen. In Malmö wartet das bekannte Mauthäuschen auf unsere Kronen. Trotz viel Lächeln und etwas schwedischen Smalltalk der Kassiererin gegenüber müssen wir hier das erste Mal den Plus-6m-Preis zahlen. Es soll nicht das letzte Mal sein.  

  Ab Malmö geht es weiter auf der E22 über Lund, Hörby, Tollarp und Kristianstad bis nach Bromölla. Ein Freund hatte uns den Campingplatz „Strandängens“ am Ivösjön empfohlen und so gönnen wir uns gleich am ersten richtigen Urlaubstag ein wenig Luxus und ein Ruderboot, um die ersten Würfe zu machen. 
  Der Ivösjön ist leider die ersten 200m vom Ufer aus knietief und mit viel Kraut versehen. Kaum ein Lüftchen weht und so ist das Rudern bis ins Tiefe angenehm einfach. Leider sind wir ohne Echolot und Gewässerkarte auf der Suche nach der Nadel im Heuhaufen. Egal, …die Sonne brennt uns Waschbäraugen ins Gesicht und pures Urlaubsfeeling kommt auf.
  Kurz bevor es beginnt zu dämmern schmatzen auch schon die ersten Barsche und das Wasser fängt langsam an zu kochen. Nicht der Größte, aber der erste Fisch des Urlaubs. Diesen Titel kann ihm keiner mehr nehmen. 

*



*

  Bei purpurrotem Sonnenuntergang lassen wir uns wenige Stunden später ein eiskaltes Carlsberg schmecken und lassen den Abend entspannt ausklingen.  
  Am nächsten Morgen bläst uns ein Eimer voll Westwind entgegen, da ist der Begriff Frühsport bei der morgentlichen Ausfahrt tatsächlich angebracht. 
  Kein Anker, kein Driftsack – dementsprechend kurze Driftphasen. Trotzdem lässt sich bei der dritten Drift ein kleinen Barsch und einen kleinen Esox überlisten. Richtig schön ist anders und da wir das Boot sowieso nur einen halben Tag zur Verfügung haben geht es nach 2 Stunden schon zurück zum Camper. Ein Frühstück und eine Dusche später füllen wir schon das Frischwasser im WoMo auf und setzen unsere Reise Richtung Ryd fort. Dort in der Nähe gibt es einen Autofriedhof mitten im Wald. Eindrucksvoll wie die Natur den Blechkarossen trotzt und sich jeden Quadratmeter zurückerobert. 

  Von Ryd aus geht es über die 120 bis nach Urshult am Åsnen. Hier hatte ich 2010 und 2011 zwei Gastspiele. Bei dieser Reise belassen wir es bei einem Blick über den zweitgrößten See Smålands und fahren stattdessen wir weiter Richtung Osten nach Vissefjärda. Wir haben den Tipp bekommen, dass es dort einen gemütlichen Salmonidensee geben soll. Lizenzkarten für den Svartegöl gibt es für einen Obolus im örtlichen Supermarkt und den Rest des Tages kann am Wasser verbracht werden. 
  Wir sind alleine dort und können den gesamten See ablaufen und ohne Angeldruck die Köder baden lassen. Schon nach kurzer Zeit ist das Abendessen gesichert… 

*



*

  Eine zweite Forelle soll uns nicht an den Haken gehen, dafür aber wieder ein paar kleine Barsche, die vor allem in der Dämmerung wieder anfangen zu rauben. Diese fangen wir aber erst nachdem wir den größeren Räuber fachgerecht zubereitet verputzt haben. 

*



*

  Hier gefällt es uns gut, dennoch wollen wir zu den Kapitalen und setzen deswegen unsere Reise noch am selben Abend fort. Über die 25 fliegen wir nach Kalmar und knattern, die untergehende Sonne im Rücken, über die Ölandsbrücke. Nach langem Suchen finden wir einen gemütlichen Schlafplatz an der Küste. Oft begenet uns hier ein Schild, welches es den Campern verbietet das WoMo zu parken, sei es auch nur um zu übernachten. 
  Am 1. Juni erwachen wir auf Öland, auf den Tag genau 337 Jahre nachdem hier eine erbitterte Seeschlacht zwischen der schwedischen Marine und einem Bündnis der Dänen und Holländer tobte. Eine Gedenktafel am Ufer erinnert daran und bei Tageslicht entdecken wir einige Angler, die ihre eigene Schlacht mit kleinen Blinkern und Spinnern nachstellen. Wir gesellen uns nach einem ersten Kaffee dazu und versuchen auch ein paar Würfe, die leider nicht von Erfolg gekrönt sind. Stattdessen satteln wir erneut unser fahrbares Zuhause und fahren die Küste entlang Richtung Norden. Ziemlich genau 40km lang. 
  Denn in dem kleinen Küstenort Timmernabben gibt es eine ganz hervorragende Fiskrökeri (Fischräucherei) und so landen wir um Punkt 10Uhr auf dem birkenumsäumten Parkplatz und kommen gerade recht, als die Ladentür aufgeschlossen wird. 
  Nachdem wir uns mit Leckereien eingedeckt haben, kommen wir nicht umher einige Würfe in die Schären zu machen. Siehe da, die ersten größeren Hechte lassen sich auf die Schuppen legen und dürfen natürlich alle wieder schwimmen - es fängt an zu regnen.

  Wir schlurfen entspannt die E22 Richtung Norden , passieren Oskarshamn, und erreichen Västervik, wo wir unsere spärlichen Vorräte im lokalen Supermarkt aufstocken. Anschließend suchen wir uns einen Weg über die vielen Inseln, die teilweise durch Straßen miteinander verbunden sind immer Richtung Osten. Wir wollen ein paar Würfe in den Schären machen. Wir finden einen netten Platz südlich von Västervik und parken das WoMo. Zu Fuß bahnen wir uns den Weg zum Wasser und schaffen es tatsächlich ein paar kleine Hechte und Barsche binnen weniger Minuten zu erwischen. Die richtig großen Brocken bleiben leider aus, weswegen wir uns dazu entschließen die nächste Etappe zu beginnen. Denn bei Loftahammar haben wir im Vorfeld ein Boot mit Motor organisiert und machen uns deshalb auf den Weg dorthin. 
  Noch am selben Abend sind wir mitten in den Schären. Zwischen den Regionen Kalmar und Östergötland driften wir die Uferlinien entlang und werfen und werfen und fangen! 

*



*




  Die nächsten Tage verbringen wir im Vorgarten eines echten schwedischen Fischers, der uns das Boot und Strom für unser WoMo zur Verfügung stellt. Tusen tack an dieser Stelle an Thoralf, der uns den netten Kontakt vermittelt hat. (www.schwedenangler.de)

*



*

  Die kommenden Tage waren wettermäßig ein Traum. Nur an einem Abend trug die See Schaumkronen und wir blieben in Deckung. Ansonsten konnten wir jeden Tag durch die Schären fahren und viele Fische fangen, viel Sonne tanken und einfach mal richtig abschalten. 

*



*

  Der größte Hecht blieb mit 92cm noch deutlich unter der 1m-Grenze. Dafür wurden hier in den brackwässrigen Schären die Barsche deutlich größer, auch wenn da auch noch ordentlich Luft nach Oben war.





  Nach vier Tagen reisen wir weiter, auch wenn wir hier für Immer bleiben könnten. Aber nach dem vielen Angeln und Natur vor der Nase wird der Ruf nach Kultur und Stadt etwas lauter. Die schwedische Hauptstadt durfte ich schon einige Male besuchen und freue mich nun darauf meinem Kumpel die schönsten Ecken zu zeigen und selber zu dieses Jahreszeit neue Eindrücke zu sammeln. 
  Wir parken das WoMo auf einem Campingplatz im Süden, besorgen uns ein 48Stunden Ticket für den ÖPNV und stratzen mit gepackten Rucksäcken in die Stadt. Die Sonne wird immer wieder durch dicke Wolken blockiert. Trotzdem ist es angenehm warm und wir steuern zielstrebig die Altstadt mit dem königlichen Palast an. 

*



*

  In Stockholm bleiben wir 1 ½ Tage und genießen die Altstadt, die Promenade auf dem Weg zum Vasa-Museum, Skansen und den Djurgården, eine Bootsfahrt mit der Linie9, das Szeneviertel in Södermalm und das Stadshus. 

*



*

  Ich hätte sehr gerne noch ein weiteres Mal den Skogskyrkogården im Süden gesehen, einen Waldkirchengarten. Es handelt sich hier um einen Friedhof mitten im Wald gelegen – irgendwie schön (Ansichtssache).
  Stattdessen verlassen wir Stockholm und fahren Richtung Westen. Wir wollen den Vänern sehen. Der Legende nach soll ein Riese zwei Eisschollen aus dem Acker gerissen und diese in die Ostsee geschleudert haben. So entstand der Vänern und der Vättern. 
  Die gesamte Reise dorthin wollen wir nicht an einem Stück abreißen und so machen wir einen Übernachtungsstopp kurz vor Örebro am Hjälmaren. Viele Parkplätze hier dürfen erst gar nicht mit dem WoMo befahren werden. Man will wohl die lokalen Campingplätze unterstützen. Wir finden dennoch einen schönen Platz an einem Wanderparkplatz, wo zwar das Camping verboten ist. Wir stellen aber keine Stühle vor den Camper, lassen die Markise eingefahren und legen uns zur späteren Stunde nur zum Schlafen ins Mobil – dies scheint niemanden zu stören. 
  Am nächsten Morgen treten wir das rechte der Pedale durch und landen schon kurz darauf zum zweiten Kaffee bei Säffle am Vänernsee. Auf dem Parkplatz machen wir gleich die erste schöne Entdeckung des Tages. Ein echtes Original…

*



*

  Der Vänernsee - Der Begriff See trifft es meiner Ansicht nach in keinster Weise. Man kann nicht einmal erahnen dass es auf der anderen Seite so etwas wie ein Ufer geben könnte. Was es aber gibt, ist viel Wasser und demnach auch viel Platz für viel Fisch. Tickets bekommen wir am Campingplatz Duse Udde. Das Wetter ist wechselhaft und so entstehen tolle Impressionen…

*



*

  Fang des Tages ist dieser 39er, der nach vielen Hängern und Abrissen einen kleinen Gummifisch am Jig für lecker hielt. 

*



*

  Auch wenn wir sonst viel Releasen, dieser Bursche wanderte frisch ausgenommen in den Kühlschrank und sollte später noch geräuchert werden. 

*



*

  Nach einer sehr geruhsamen Nacht am Vänern fahren wir etwa eine halbe Stunde Richtung Norden und kommen bei einem Schweden an, bei dem wir ebenfalls im Vorfeld ein kleines Motorboot angefragt haben. Den Kontakt vermittelte und die Touristeninformation in Säffle. 
  Geangelt werden soll die nächsten Tage nun auf dem Byälfen. Die Angelscheine dafür kaufen wir im Supermarkt in Nysäter und werfen anschließend noch einen Blick auf das wohl lächerlichste Wikingermuseum aller Zeiten. Gottseidank müssen wir hierfür keinen Eintritt zahlen. Wenige Stunden später ist unser WoMo bestens geparkt und mit Strom versorgt. Ähnlich wie bei Loftahammar ist die Unterkunft von privat und wir werden sehr gastfreundlich behandelt und werfen schon kurz darauf unsere Angelruten ins Boot und können die ersten Meter machen. Der Wasserstand ist normal und die Drift verläuft ohne Motorkraft in Flussrichtung. Schon bald haben wir die richtigen Köder gefunden um die nächsten Tage viel Fisch ins Boot zu holen. Meisten beißen die Fische auf kleine Spinner und Wobbler im Naturdekor. Vor allem Barsche und Rapfen gehen uns an die Leinen … 

*



*

  … und einige von diesen Burschen hier, die wir leider nicht identifizieren können. Vielleicht hat ja jemand von Euch eine Idee was hier an den Haken ging. 

*



*

  An diesem Gewässer zählt eindeutig die Masse anstelle der Klasse. So entschließen wir uns noch einen Tag länger als geplant zu bleiben und freuen uns über Sonnenbrand und Fisch, Fisch und nochmals Fisch. 

*



*


Ende Teil 1


----------



## Der Tobi (18. April 2014)

*AW: Hilfe bei Reiseplanung - "Südschweden"*

Teil 2


Dann geht die Tour weiter, wir wollen nach Oslo. Und so folgen wir der  E18 an Töcksfors vorbei und passieren schon bald darauf die offene  Grenze. Willkommen in Norwegen. Vielleicht achten wir ganz bewusst  darauf und bilden es uns ein, aber ich könnte schwören die Natur wir  schlagartig etwas rauer, bergiger und wilder. 
  Am Nachmittag kommen wir in Oslo an und parken das WoMo im Süden am  Hafen. Von dort aus pilgern wir ähnlich wie in Stockholm los um die  norwegische Hauptstadt zu erkunden. 
  Hier ist es viel bergiger als in Schweden und das merken wir schnell,  genießen gerne das gute Wetter und ruhen uns ein wenig aus. Im Hafen  versuchen wir am Abend unser Glück mit der Angel und abgesehen von einer  Muschel die wir vom Boden kratzen ist hier nichts zu holen. 
  Der nächste Tag beginnt mit einem Aufenthalt im Waschsalon und wird  dafür genutzt die Sehenswürdigkeiten Oslos zu besichtigen. Auf dem  Zettel stehen der Frognerpark, Akershus, Ekebergparken, die Altstadt,  das Munch Museum und ein Bier für 9€. Wir lassen uns durch die Strassen  Oslos treiben und fallen spät am Abend hundsmüde in die Betten. 

  Nach einer erholsamen Nacht brechen wir morgens auf. Das nächste Zeil  heißt Bergen. Wir haben uns kurzerhand dazu entschlossen nicht mehr die  "atlantic road" zu besuchen und so schleichen wir die E16 Richtung  Nord-Ost immer an der Begna entlang. Wir halten es gerade so 150km aus,  dann wird das Jucken in den Fingern zu groß und wir besorgen uns im  Einkaufszentrum in Bagn zwei Lizenzen und eine Packung frische  Tauwürmer.
  Das WoMo parken wir auf einem keinen Schotterparkplatz direkt am  Wasser und verbringen den restlichen Tag damit was an den Haken zu  bekommen. 

*



*

  Die Aussicht beim Angeln ist fantastisch und so ist es egal, dass bis  zum Abend kein Fisch anbeißen will. Erst spät nimmt eine kleine  Bachforelle einen Tauwurm am Sbiro und kann locker eingekurbelt werden.  Gerne hätten wir ein größeres Exemplar gelandet, aber leider hatten die  Fische keinen Appetit. 

*



*

  Wir fahren am nächsten morgen weiter Richtung Bergen und haben die  Ehre den längsten Straßentunnel der Welt zu durchfahren. Der Lærdalstunnel  hat eine Länge von 24 ½ km. Wenn man mehr als 20 Minuten durch  Dunkelheit fährt und einem plötzlich die Mittagssonne ins Gesicht  schlägt, kann man schon mal eine kleine Pause vertragen. So steuern wir  kurz darauf Flåm an und bestaunen die Touristenschwämme, die aus den  Kreuzfahrtschiffen in die Outlets strömen. Wir gönnen uns ein  überteuertes Eis (irgendwie ist Alles teuer) und machen Mittagspause.  Anschließend geht die Fahrt weiter nach Bergen, vorbei an Wasserfällen,  Fjorden und gesperrten Straßen, die es zu umfahren gilt. 

  In Bergen angekommen nutzen wir den Luxus eines Campingplatzes um  am nächsten Tag frisch geduscht und ausgeruht Bergen zu erkunden.  Natürlich wird am Abend noch die Angel ausgeworfen und ein mäßiger Hecht  kann verhaftet werden, wird aber wieder zum wachsen entlassen. 

*



*

  Bergen ist schön und läd zum flanieren ein. Leider ist die Stadt  übersäht von Touristen, die laut und nervig durch die Gegend rennen und  die Atmosphäre zunichte machen. So bleiben wir nur einen Tag und  beschließen einen schönen Ort zu suchen, wo man entspannt ein paar Tage  angeln kann. Auf der Karte entdecken wir Odda, wovon ich auch schon mal  gehört habe. Also Navi programmiert und schon düsen wir raus aus Bergen  Richtung Süden erst auf der E16, dann auf der 48 bis nach  Gjerdmundshamn, wo wir die Fähre nach Årsnes nehmen. 
  Natürlich ist unser WoMo länger als 6m, wir können aber mit dem netten  Herrn der Fähre feilschen und er macht uns tatsächlich einen „special  price“. 
  Bis nach Odda schaffen wir es aber nicht mehr, denn kaum fahren wir  von der Fähre und biegen kurz darauf links in die 551 Richtung Norden ab  entdecken wir im Sonnenlicht liegend den kleinen Ort Sundal. Im Hafen  kann man für kleines Geld mit dem WoMo stehen bleiben, bekommt sogar  Strom. Und weil dort außer uns nur ein alter Herr aus Süddeutschland mit  seinem Mercedes Sprinter steht, wollen wir hier eine Nacht bleiben. 
  Aus einer Nacht werden drei und wir verbringen die Tage mit dem recht erfolgreichen Angeln vom Steg aus… 

*



*
*



*


  … und mit dem Wandern durch die Natur. 

*



*
*



*

  Der Bergsee ist gefüllt mit solch klarem Wasser, dass man mit bloßem  Auge Salmoniden sehen kann, die ihre Bahnen ziehen. Wir hätten auch hier  angeln können, aber haben es an diesem Tag vorgezogen den Weg Richtung  Gletscher weiter zu gehen und nicht umzudrehen um die Angeln und  Lizenzen zu besorgen. 
  Wenige Tage später setzten wir unsere Reise fort, um den Bruder von  Matthes zu besuchen, der seit einem haben Jahr in Stavanger lebt.  Unterwegs halten wir aber immer wieder an, um die Köder zu baden.  Mittlerweile haben wir keine Wobbler oder Spinner mehr im Einsatz,  stattdessen haben wir völlig auf Pilker, Blinker, und Gummifisch  (Twister) am Jighead umgesattelt. Begleitet werden wir zwischendurch  immer mal wieder von Wildkatzen, die sich bestimmt über einen frischen  Fisch gefreut hätten. 
  Hier ein besonders verfilztes Exemplar. 

*



*

  Da wir leider nicht mehr auf die Fähre nach Stavanger passen, sind wir  gezwungen eine knappe Stunde auf die nächste Überfahrt zu warten. Da  liegt es nahe ein paar schnelle Würfe zu machen. Und siehe da, ein recht  schöner Pollack nimmt den neongrünen Pilker auf und liefert an der  2,70, 50g Spinnrute einen spannenden Drill. 

*



*

  Außerdem konnten wir diesen Kollegen hier erwischen. Leider haben wir  bis heute keine Ahnung um welchen Fisch es sich dabei handeln könnte.  Vielleicht weiß jemand von euch da mehr?! 

*



*

  In Stavanger gelandet drehen wir eine kleine Runde und wollen zum  Strand, denn die Sonne brennt und Matthes Bruder hat uns genau verraten  wo wir fündig werden. 
  Also ab nach Sola-Beach.

*



*

  Stavanger selbst hat nicht so viel zu bieten wir vergleichsweise  Bergen oder Oslo, versprüht aber seinen ganz eigenen Charme. So  schlendern wir entspannt durch die Gassen der Altstadt und bestaunen das  dahinterliegende Villenviertel mit seinen Prachtbauten. Am frühen Abend  treffen wir uns mit Andreas (Matthes Bruder) und ziehen zu dritt los,  um noch ein paar Würfe zu machen. Andreas hat bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt  noch nie eine Angel in der Hand gehalten, auch wenn seine norwegischen  Arbeitskollegen ihm gleich zur Begrüßung ein Komplettset zum Pilkern  geschenkt haben. Knapp 20 Würfe und einige Erklärungen später  entschneidert ihn gleich eine sehenswerten Makrele. Petri Heil! Auf dem  Grill landet am Abend allerdings Wurst und Fleisch, dazu gibt es ein  Bier aus unserer Heimat, welches wir vorsorglich mit auf die Reise  genommen haben. 
  Die Nacht wird kurz, denn der Wecker meldet sich sehr früh. Heute  besuchen wir den Preikestolen. Während das WoMo vor der Haustür  stehenbleibt, machen wir uns zu Fuß, zu Fähre und zu Bus auf den Weg zum  Ausgangspunkt einer etwas längeren Wandertour. 
  Am Ende werden wir aber durch diesen Ausblick belohnt. 

*



*

  Wir gönnen uns bei Andreas noch eine warme Dusche und den Luxus eines  richtigen Bettes. Per Laptop buchen wir uns für die nächsten Tage eine  Fähre von Kristiansand nach Hirtshals, bezahlen per Kreditkarte und  drucken uns den Beleg aus. Am nächsten Morgen satteln wir unser Fahrzeug  und verabschieden uns. Wir fahren die Küste entlang Richtung Süden,  halten hier und da noch mal an, um unser Glück auf Fisch zu versuchen.  Die Fahrt geht entlang von Fjord und Fluss, immer wieder durch Tunnel  hindurch. Wir machen noch einen längere Stopp in Mandal und werfen einen  Blick, aber nicht die Köder, auf die Marna. 
  Gerne hätten wir auch in einem der bekannten Lachsflüsse des Südens  Norwegens unser Glück auf rotes Fischfleisch versucht. Leider waren alle  bekannten Flüsse wegen Hochwasser auf unbestimmte Zeit gesperrt. Schade  drum… 

  An Tag 25 unserer Reise fahren wir nun bei Regen auf die Fähre, die  uns binnen 3 ½ Stunden nach Hirtshals (Dänemark) bringen soll. Die  Reserveleuchte des Tanks meldet sich nach knapp 100km auf dänischem  Festland und so füllen wir diesen bei Hobro wieder auf und entschließen  uns dafür hier die Nacht zu verbringen, um die Rückreise ausgeruht  angehen zu können. 

  Wir erreichen unsere Heimat am frühen Nachmittag des 26. Urlaubstages. 
  Irgendwie ist es schade, dass die Reise nun vorbei ist. Aber es ist  auch schön wieder daheim zu sein, bei seiner Freundin, in einem Land, wo  man ein großes Bier auch für 2,40€ bekommt. 
  Dieser Urlaub war der Schönste, den ich bislang machen durfte und ist  aus anglerischer Sicht auch gerade Dank eurer Hilfe nicht zum kompletten  Reinfall geworden. 

  Danke!


----------



## JW. (18. April 2014)

*AW: Hilfe bei Reiseplanung - "Südschweden"*

ich fahre in 1 woche nach südschweden, genauer gesagt ecke Simrishamn.
ist es da im moment lohnenswert mefos zu fangen bzw. kann jemand eventuell paar tipps für gute ecken was zander/hecht/barsch angeht geben?


----------



## Seemannsgarn (18. April 2014)

*AW: Hilfe bei Reiseplanung - "Südschweden"*

Euer Blauer Fisch ist ein Lippfisch gibts auch nochin Grüner Farbe. Zu dem Süßwaserfisch könnte mir denken das es ein Aland ist aber da bin ich mir nicht sicher.


----------



## Schwedenangler (18. April 2014)

*AW: Hilfe bei Reiseplanung - "Südschweden"*

Hej Tobi , 

Danke fuer diesen tollen Bericht und die wunderschönen Bilder :m . Da habt ihr euch einen Traum erfuellt den ich mit meiner Frau auch noch ausleben möchte !!
Grosse Klasse #v !!


----------



## lax0341 (18. April 2014)

*AW: Hilfe bei Reiseplanung - "Südschweden"*

@DerTobi ,
das mit der Mörrum würde ich nicht so definitiv sagen ! Wenn das Wetter und das Wasser passt , dann kannst Du da eine phantastische Fischerei auf Lachs erleben. Falls es allerdings warm und sonnig sein sollte, dann kannst Du Dir das Geld für die Angelkarten dort lieber sparen ! Empfehlen würde ich Dir , falls Du mit der Fliegenrute umgehen kannst , den Flugströmmen und die Seen von Harrasjömala. Super kampfstarke Regenbogen-und Bachforellen in sehr malerischer Landschaft. Der Emån zählt ebenfalls zu den absoluten TOP-Gewässer und ist landschaftlich wunderschön gelegen. Er hat nicht eine ganz so starke Wetterabhängigkeit , wie die Mörrum.
Solltest Du Deine Reisepläne noch einmal überdenken , dann würde ich Dir den Ätran und Falkenberg ans Herz legen.


----------



## lax0341 (18. April 2014)

*AW: Hilfe bei Reiseplanung - "Südschweden"*

@JW. Du Glücklicher !
Diese Ecke gehört im April zu den wohl besten Meerforellenspots in Europa. Egal , ob Du mit Spinnrute , mit der Fliegenrute , oder dem Spirolino losziehst. Empfehlenswert in dieser Ecke sind noch die Strände von Vik , Kivik , Gislövs Hammar , Käseberga und so einiges mehr in der Gegend von Ystad.
Ich würde mich , falls das Wetter einigermaßen passt, auf Meerforellen konzentrieren.
Vergiss nicht , eine Neoprenwathose und einen Watstock mitzunehmen !


----------



## Der Tobi (18. April 2014)

*AW: Hilfe bei Reiseplanung - "Südschweden"*

Lax, mein Lieber,....

Die Reise habe ich bereits getan und das Wetter war zu der Zeit damals warm und sonnig, weswegen der Bogen um die Mörrum völlig in Ordnung ging. 
Das die Mörrum nicht so gut sein soll haben mir verschiedene Angler hier im Forum verraten und tatsächlich bist Du der erste, der sich dazu so positiv äußert. Falls ich in den nächsten Jahren nochmal in der Gegend sein sollte und wir zeitlich flexibel sind wird die Mörrum bei passendem Wetter vielleicht mal ausprobiert. 

Danke jedenfalls für die weiteren Tipps...


----------



## lagerfeuer1971 (18. April 2014)

*AW: Hilfe bei Reiseplanung - "Südschweden"*

Ich würde auf jedenfall mal einen Abstecher nach Fjällbacka und/oder Valön machen.Weniger zum Angeln aber zum schauen.Für mich mit die schönste Ecke von Südschweden...


----------



## lax0341 (19. April 2014)

*AW: Hilfe bei Reiseplanung - "Südschweden"*

Tobi , 

mein Lieber , dann hoffe ich sehr , dass Du erfolgreich warst und eine schöne Zeit hattest !
Was die Mörrum betrifft , so war ich 5× dort. Die Ausbeute war dabei folgende :
1× 2 Meerforellen von 2 und 4 kg , 1× eine Ostseesteelhead von 2, 5kg , 1× 1 Lachs von 
9, 5kg , 1× Nichts und 1× 2 Lachse von 8,8 und 12, 4 kg.
Das Wetter hat nur beim ersten und beim letzten Mal wirklich gepasst.
Es war immer eine Lotterie und ein wirklicher Kampf .


----------



## lounger (26. April 2014)

*AW: Hilfe bei Reiseplanung - "Südschweden"*

Netter Bericht. Der Süßwasserfisch ist tatsächlich ein Aland.


----------



## Angel-Fred (27. April 2014)

*AW: Hilfe bei Reiseplanung - "Südschweden"*

Moin,

sehr schöner Bericht. So eine Reise wäre auch noch etwas was ich unbedingt machen möchte. Es war sicherlich eine unvergessliche Reise.


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (28. April 2014)

*AW: Hilfe bei Reiseplanung - "Südschweden"*

Hallo Tobi,
vielen Dank für Deinen klasse Bericht. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass das wirklich Dein bisher schönster (Angel-)Urlaub gewesen ist. Wir haben uns am Svartegöl nur kurz verfehlt. Ich war Anfang Juni wieder am Törn und den umliegenden Gewässern. Anglerisch konnten wir Einiges an Land ziehen und das Wetter konnte nicht besser sein. Der kleine Svartegöl ist immer für ein schnelles Abendmahl eine gute Adresse, der Törn mit seinen Hechten und vor allem Zandern natürlich für mich die bessere Wahl. Eine große Rundreise wie Ihr sie gemacht habt steht bei mir 2016 auf dem Kalender. Allerdings will ich nicht mit Womo los und werde wesentlich weiter durch den Norden ziehen.
Schwefi


----------



## Askersund61 (28. April 2014)

*AW: Hilfe bei Reiseplanung - "Südschweden"*

Hej Tobi

Vielen Dank für den Klasse Bericht mit den interessanten Hintergrundinformationen und den tollen Bildern. Das tönt wahrlich nach einem sehr gelungenen Skandinavien Urlaub 

Weiterhin Petri Heil!

Gruss Christoph


----------



## daniel_ (28. April 2014)

*AW: Hilfe bei Reiseplanung - "Südschweden"*

Spitzenbericht- vielen Dank!


----------



## loete1970 (29. April 2014)

*AW: Hilfe bei Reiseplanung - "Südschweden"*

Yep, auch von mir besten Dank #6 Die Vorfreude auf unseren Trip im Oktober steigt dafür umso mehr....


----------



## u-see fischer (17. März 2018)

*AW: Hilfe bei Reiseplanung - "Südschweden"*

Hole mal den alten Thread wieder hoch.

 Bekannter reist Anfang April nach Südschweden an den Store Damm. 
 Bei der Suche nach Informationen zum Gewässer bin ich auf diesen Thread gestoßen, der wohl leider abgemeldete User "Schwedenfischer" hatte wohl Kenntnisse vom Gewässer.

 Konnte im Netz bisher keine weiteren Informationen zum Gewässer finden.

 Vielleicht kann ja ansonsten jemand meine Fragen beantworten.

 Benötigt man eine Lizenz zum Angeln für das Gewässer? Wenn ja, wie und wo kann man diese beziehen?
 Auf welche Fischarten lohnt sich das fischen? Bekannter hat gehört, das im See auch ein guter Karpfenbestand sein soll. Kann man Anfang April schon auf Karpfen angeln?

 Gibt es ansonsten noch etwas, was zu beachten ist?

 Wäre schön wenn der eine oder andere mir meine Fragen beantworten könnte.


----------



## jranseier (19. März 2018)

*AW: Hilfe bei Reiseplanung - "Südschweden"*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Benötigt man eine Lizenz zum Angeln für das Gewässer? Wenn ja, wie und wo kann man diese beziehen?



Eine Lizenz benötigst Du in Schweden grundsätzlich immer. Meistens lokal vor Ort in einer Tankstelle zu beziehen.



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Auf welche Fischarten lohnt sich das fischen?



Hecht und Barsch gehen immer, wie auch hier http://alltfiske.se/fiskeplatser/2481/store-damm/ steht.

Auch noch interessant: http://teamvassdrag.fiskejournalen.se/vassdrag-vs-store-damm/
Einfach mal durch Google-Translate jagen.

ranseier


----------

